# Story Hour



## DM Cray (Apr 6, 2005)

Many of you may remember a certain Lela who began a story hour and then rudely quit writting it.  Well I'm just here to tell you that Lela has begun another Campaign based off the end of the last story hour.  I was simply writting to see how many people would enjoy reading, firstly, what happened at the end of the first story hour and, secondly, what is going on in the current campaign.  Hopefully if there are enough people we can get Lela to start writting the Story Hour again.

"Qoutes?  I don't need no stupid qoutes." -Me


----------

